# An update on Caddy



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Some of you already know this, but at the advice and recommendations of some very well-respected and knowlegable people, I did a back to back breeding on Caddy and she was expecting puppies on April 7th.

But of course, since I never have easy times whelping, things didn't go according to plan. On monday night, I noticed Caddy showing signs of premature labor (she was at day 55, they are 'term' starting at day 59) When she started vomiting excessively, I took her to the ER vet (yes again) Another great experience at this new ER vet, I have to say. He didn't like how she was presenting or the slight fever or the green discharge so he wanted her to stay overnight and he did labs, xrays, etc. In the middle of the night, she delivered a deceased pup that was most likely the reason she delivered early and was getting sick. I picked her up in the morning and took her to my vet, who immediately did a csection to remove the remaining three puppies. 

One of those puppies died but I have a boy and a girl here who I am trying save. They are definitely preemies but are doing ok. Caddy has recovered from her csection and is back to being her usual awesome and attentive mom self. I can say that it is exhausting trying to take care of preemie pups! They are latching on to Caddy but I have to put them on her and I am also supplementing every few hours. They are sooo tiny! 

So please keep Caddy's little pups in your thoughts. 









Here they are nursing today. They are missing hair on their legs and head because of how early they are and the next week is critical. I will keep you all updated on their progress.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Stacy I will be praying, that picture is just precious. I'm sorry about the two babies, I'm glad Caddy is doing well


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww rayer: that bpth of the puppies will live!!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh my! Stacy you have just been having a heck of a time with deliveries! I'm so sorry  I'll be praying for those two little pups as well as you and Caddy too.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry for the loss of the 2 babies & sorry Caddy had such a rough time. I hope the little ones do well,they are so tiny & precious.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Oh Stacy, I've been so worried.........I'm glad you finally posted an update. Prayers are going out to you and the pups.

Love ya,

Cathy rayer: rayer: rayer: 


[attachment=50695:Smudge__2_.jpg]


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry Stacy!!! :smcry: I'll keep Caddy and her two precious puppies in my thoughts and prayers as well as you and your family!!! :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh how precious! :Sooo cute: I will be praying for Caddy & her two little ones. In spite of being pre-mature, they look very healthy! So sorry about the loss of the other ones though. That is so sad.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Stacy, I am so sorry to hear about Caddy's two babies dying. I wish you the best with the preemies. They are adorable!!! Sending hugs and kisses to Caddy!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Apr 1 2009, 07:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755445


> I'm so sorry for the loss of the 2 babies & sorry Caddy had such a rough time. I hope the little ones do well,they are so tiny & precious.[/B]


oh thank you!! I hope they do well also

QUOTE (Cathy @ Apr 1 2009, 07:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755451


> Oh Stacy, I've been so worried.........I'm glad you finally posted an update. Prayers are going out to you and the pups.
> 
> Love ya,
> 
> ...


You're one of the main reasons why I posted this on SM, LOL!! I'll keep you updated - let's jsut say it's a good thing I don't work! 

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Apr 1 2009, 07:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755452


> I'm so sorry Stacy!!! :smcry: I'll keep Caddy and her two precious puppies in my thoughts and prayers as well as you and your family!!! :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:[/B]


Aww thanks! *hugs you*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, dear. You're certainly had your share of heartbreak in the short time you've been breeding, huh?

I hope the two puppies survive. [attachment=50698:big_hug.gif]


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: to you and Marina and Caddy and her puppies rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That is very early but if it's any consolation I have seen pups make it born that early before.
Don't give up!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for the update!
Sending positive thought and prayers your way! Hang in there!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I will be praying for Caddy and her precious babies. rayer: rayer: rayer: I am so sorry for the loss of the two puppies.

Hugs to you and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

How heartbreaking that the 2 puppies didn't make it... I'm so sorry. I have great hope though for the premies..Caddy is an amazing mom and you and Marina are amazing malt mommies, so the pups are in great care. Prayers and love to all of you!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

:heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart:  
Sending all of you are love and many hugs!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sending good thoughts your way.

You are a amazing person and wonderful breeder & I know you are doing everything for Caddy & her pups.
:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh, Stacy, I am so sorry for all of the heartache you are having to deal with right now. :grouphug: You are such a giving and wonderful person, you deserve a sunny day where there are no whelping problems. I'm sorry for the loss of the two little ones, and I hope that this little boy and girl thrive in their new world. My thoughts are with you, Caddy, and the new puppies. :Flowers 2: 

Because I enjoy learning new things about Maltese, how do premature puppies usually fare as they get older? Do they often catch up quickly to their peers like human preemies? I know they are tiny, but those babies look healthy and loved. I have high hopes for them.  They are just precious.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Stacy,

I am praying like crazy for the babies and Mom, and you and all of you.

Dear God, watch over all of them,....please rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

aww they are too cute for words.

Praying that they grow nice and healthy ... Poor Caddie !!! Is she going to have another litter ?


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww so sory to hear about the loss of the 2 pups. 

But this little boy and girl are gorgeous, and they have such a wonderful Mummy.

Hope all goes well.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh Stacy, I am so sorry and we are praying for Caddy and her two babies.

Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers also.

These two puppies need really unique names. :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

rayer: rayer:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry for you & Caddy. We'll be thinking & praying for the other 2, they are precious.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

awww, prayers all the way around...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Stacy,

I feel so sad that you've once again had whelping issues. Poor Caddy. :smcry: 

And, I know from experience, how exhausting it is trying to save a litter. You're up 24/7 making certain that the puppies get food, warmth, etc. 

Sending prayers, hugs, positive energy, etc. to you, your family, Caddy and the 2 sweet babies. :grouphug: :grouphug:

P.S. These are the things that bybs never think about when they decide that they want to make puppies. A good breeder's committment (like Stacy's) is necessary as you never know what challenges may arise in breeding. Bybs are unaware and often are unable or unwilling to deal with these types of situations.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... i will be praying for the 2 pups... rayer: ...precious pic :wub2:


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow what a precious photo. I'm praying for your Caddy and her babies. rayer:


----------



## Pamspamcayla (Feb 12, 2009)

Will be praying for you and Caddie too and those precious pups.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh gosh I'm so sorry to hear that you both had to go through that. :grouphug: I'll be praying that they make it through. That's amazing that those last four days are so critical, it doesn't seem like much but apparently it is. I'm glad you have Marina too, I bet she's a big help.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Stacy, What a time you have had. I'll be keeping Caddy and the pups in my thoughts. Breeding and raising these little ones are a real challenge. Wishing all the best for these little guys.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

How are you and Caddy and the pup's doing this morning? Hoping all is well. 
Keeping good thoughts for all of you.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

OMG, I'm so sorry Stacy. I'm praying for the babies and you. I bet Caddy hopes this is her last litter. She is such a great mom once they are here, but poor baby until then. :grouphug:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh Stacy, I'm so sorry, I'm praying for Caddie and the pups :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh poor Caddie Ipray rayer: that she and the 2 pups will be okay.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm so sad to hear Caddy lost two puppies. :bysmilie: I'm sorry you're going through this.

I will definitely keep the two pups and Caddy in my thoughts. I hope they're able to thrive. :grouphug:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I will keep her and the babies in my prayers. rayer: I remember that Daisy and her siblings were about 3 days early (whelp date was 5/27 and eta date was to be 5/31) and she did fine, hopefully the same will happen here. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

:grouphug: Stacy :grouphug: :grouphug: Caddy :grouphug: :grouphug: Precious Pups :grouphug: I know you will make sure that they get the best of TLC.


----------



## iluvlucy (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi Stacy!
Keeping the little tinies in my thoughts!! How precious they are! :grouphug: 

Robyn


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

How are they doing today? I'm just now seeing this or I would have responded sooner. I'm so sorry things didn't go as planned. How is Caddy doing? And how are you doing? I bet you're exhausted about now you poor thing. Hugs to you and prayers for Caddy and the babies.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*((((((Stacy))))) :grouphug: ((((((Caddy & her babies))))) :grouphug:

The picture of Caddy and the puppies is precious. :wub: 

My sympathy on the loss of the two. *


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I hope all will be well with the puppies.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Well, they are both still hanging in there. They are starting to fade a little and I'm hoping that won't continue. They are so tiny. The girl is 2.4 oz and the boy is 3.2 oz. The challenge is keeping them warm enough but not overheating Caddy. 
Thank you everybody for your support!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'll keep you all in good thoughts, Stacy. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Gosh, I just can't even imagine...prayers are going up for those 3 precious ones.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

rayer: rayer:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Stacy, I'm praying that those little ones start to rally and gain some strength. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: 

My heart goes out to you as I know how difficult premies are. And I want these babies to survive. I'm sure that you're doing everything possible. 

Besides the heating pad, do you have a heat lamp?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sending lots of prayers for the little ones.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I will be keeping Caddy and her precious puppies in my prayers.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I pray that they make it~God Bless those precious babies!!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh Stacy. I'm just now seeing this thread. I had no idea we were having puppies.

I'm so very sorry. Bless Caddy's little heart. Bless the two, who have gone to the bridge,
and most of all, God Bless the two little ones with you. I will keep them in my prayers.
They'll be fine, Stacy. 

Gentle hugs to all :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 2 2009, 06:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756244


> Oh Stacy. I'm just now seeing this thread. I had no idea we were having puppies.
> 
> I'm so very sorry. Bless Caddy's little heart. Bless the two, who have gone to the bridge,
> and most of all, God Bless the two little ones with you. I will keep them in my prayers.
> ...


Aww thanks *hugs you* The little girl is fading, I'm not sure if she will make it but I'm trying my best.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Apr 2 2009, 10:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756249


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 2 2009, 06:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756244





> Oh Stacy. I'm just now seeing this thread. I had no idea we were having puppies.
> 
> I'm so very sorry. Bless Caddy's little heart. Bless the two, who have gone to the bridge,
> and most of all, God Bless the two little ones with you. I will keep them in my prayers.
> ...


Aww thanks *hugs you* The little girl is fading, I'm not sure if she will make it but I'm trying my best.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm sure you are doing everything humanly possible. Hugs to you my friend. :grouphug:


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Aww thanks *hugs you* The little girl is fading, I'm not sure if she will make it but I'm trying my best.
[/QUOTE]


Oh no..........how heartbreaking for you Stacy! You must be so exhausted and sick with worry.

Stay strong baby girl.......we're all praying you survive. 
rayer: rayer: rayer: 

:grouphug: 

Cathy


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh Stacy, what is her name? I am praying so hard for these little pups.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh no..........how heartbreaking for you Stacy! You must be so exhausted and sick with worry.

Stay strong baby girl.......we're all praying you survive. 
rayer: rayer: rayer: 

:grouphug: 

Cathy
[/QUOTE]
Of course it's the girl who isn't doing well - she's a cute little thing too. Caddy is fine though, so that is the most important thing!!! I know you were looking as forward to seeing how this litter turned out as I was. 

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 2 2009, 07:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756266


> Oh Stacy, what is her name? I am praying so hard for these little pups.[/B]


I haven't named her yet. I am trying to stay as emotionally non-invested as I can, it's too hard otherwise!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Apr 2 2009, 06:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756270


> I haven't named her yet. I am trying to stay as emotionally non-invested as I can, it's too hard otherwise![/B]


 :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Stacy....I have had you and the pups on my mind all afternoon. I know some love the boys but I love those little girls. Sending "get strong" messages your way. XOXOXO from Lexie and Krystal.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

More positive thoughts going your way~~~

I really hope the girl pulls through. rayer: Is the boy doing okay?


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

They have "hair". That is a better sign then no "hair" and looking like a new born baby rabbit. They don't survive as well. Good luck with them. :grouphug: They are cute. It's hard breeding isn't it? Glad, Caddy is doing well. :grouphug: 

Tina


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh how sad. I don't believe I could take the emotional stress. I'm praying that you don't lose the two remaining puppies and that Caddy recovers.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Tina @ Apr 2 2009, 09:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756348


> They have "hair". That is a better sign then no "hair" and looking like a new born baby rabbit. They don't survive as well. Good luck with them. :grouphug: They are cute. It's hard breeding isn't it? Glad, Caddy is doing well. :grouphug:
> 
> Tina[/B]


That is what the boy looked like who died, like a baby rabbit. you can see here how much worse he looked than his litttermates









Caddy is doing great, what a good mom she is. She doesn't even act ouchy from the section.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Still praying :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Stacy - just seeing this now and I'm so sorry for the two you lost :crying 2: but hoping the other two will pull through.
Glad Caddy is doing OK. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Aww Stacy, Caddy and the babies are in my thoughts and prayers along with you :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

Sending GREAT BIG :sLo_grouphug3: :sLo_grouphug3: :sLo_grouphug3: to you all. You must be exhausted. I will keep you and the the pups in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I pray things are well with the puppies and Caddy. :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Gosh Stacy, I have not been on in a few days and I just read your post about Caddy. I am so sorry she was not able to carry her pups to term. You must be physically and emotionally exhausted.

I am sending lots of hugs and prayers your way for you, Caddy and her two pups. I hope they make it and thrive.

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:grouphug: Just checking for news of the babies. :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: I hope & pray both babies make it. :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Still praying as hard as I can for the 2 surviving puppies, for Miss Caddie, for you and your family.

I know you must be exhausted, both physically and emotionally. I wish I was closer so that I could come over and help.

Are you having to tube feed them or does Caddy have her milk? Sometime with premies, the dam doesn't have her milk in time. I'm hoping that you're not having to tube them.

rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

stacy i am so so sorry for the loss of your little puppy ,i had no internet all day yesterday so missed this post ,
i pray for mum caddy and her 2 little puppys .. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm praying that these 2 babies make it. Well wishes for Caddy too :heart:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Apr 3 2009, 09:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756552


> rayer: rayer: rayer:
> 
> Still praying as hard as I can for the 2 surviving puppies, for Miss Caddie, for you and your family.
> 
> ...



I am not tube feeding them, I'm having to supplement them though. Caddy did have some milk and they latched on for the first 24 hours and while the boy will still nurse, the girl won't. So I've got a puppy nursing nipple slipped over an insulin syringe so I can still syringe feed but they latch on (a tip that Pat Keen gave me that has been a LIFESAVER) I am not comfortable tube feeding and i've heard soo many horror stories, I'd just rather not go that route. 

Here they are last night. You can see the color difference on the girl and how tiny she is compared to the boy. I'm being told that it is probably an undeveloped lung issue. i am going to take her my vet today though to make sure that there is nothing else than can be done that I'm not doing


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Stacy, I'm sure you are doing everything you can for the little girl and the little boy. The little boy looks like he's got the hang of it though. 


I'll keep you all in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

I check this thread for your updates all the time. I am praying for the little pups to gain more strength and for that little girl to pull through.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

My goodness -- but with the fingers next to them you can really tell how tiny they are.  

I'm so glad that you're not having to tube feed them. I hate doing it and once did lose a little boy that got pneumonia from fluid that I got into his lungs while tubing him. I so much prefer supplementing them if at all possible.

I can't think of anything else to suggest other than what you're already doing. Keeping them extremely warm and making sure that they're eating are the 2 important things. They need time to develop, and that's what you're trying to give them.

Still praying and praying. Please let us know what the vet says when you have a chance.

rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Stacy the babies are so adorable -- i missed this post -- i hope all will continue to go well for mom and pups


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

What precious little ones :wub: :wub: I will have them in my thoughts and hope that they can pull through :grouphug:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh my! I'm just seeing this, I'm sooo glad Caddy is OK. The two wee ones are precious :wub: :wub: , I hope everything goes well with them :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Stacy, my heart just breaks for you. I'm thinking about you lots!!
Many Hugs to you!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

They look soooooo tiny Stacy, especially the little girl. I so hope they both make it. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Stacy, I'm still praying the two little ones will pull through. I'm sure you're doing everything possible. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

keeping the puppies in my prayers especially the little girl :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Well, the little girl is still hanging in there. Here's hoping she continues to do well! And little dewd also. Caddy is back to her usual goofy and sweet self, so i'm happy about that! Thank you everyone sooooo much for your awesome support!!! *hugs you all*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Apr 3 2009, 11:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756917


> Well, the little girl is still hanging in there. Here's hoping she continues to do well! And little dewd also. Caddy is back to her usual goofy and sweet self, so i'm happy about that! Thank you everyone sooooo much for your awesome support!!! *hugs you all*[/B]



[attachment=50797:bravo.gif] What a good mommy Caddy is!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Have been praying and praying for all of them and you!

Sending you all lots of love. :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Apr 3 2009, 10:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756917


> Well, the little girl is still hanging in there. Here's hoping she continues to do well! And little dewd also. Caddy is back to her usual goofy and sweet self, so i'm happy about that! Thank you everyone sooooo much for your awesome support!!! *hugs you all*[/B]


I'm sorry I have been out of touch with Spoiled Maltese for a while (job hunting, wrapping up loose ends with current/now previous job). But I just tonight saw your post. Congrats, and condolences, all at the same time. I am so glad that Caddy is fine! Whoop-de-doo over that! I am so sorry that you have lost two of the pups and am really worried about the other two, particularly the little girl. The last pic that you posted of the little girl and the little boy showed him with hair and about twice her size. I will keep you/Caddy/both pups/ all in my thoughts of good things happening. Please keep us updated.

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Continued prayers for both pups, Caddy & you.


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

:bysmilie: My prayers go up for the little fur babies and for you Stacy, as you must be exhausted!
Please keep us informed....


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Stacy, thinking of you and the babies, Caddy too. :grouphug:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Stacy, thank you for all of the continued updates on Caddy & her pups. I am still hoping the little girl continues to hold on and will soon be thriving with her (much bigger) brother. :grouphug: 

Special hugs to you & Marina.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 
Continued prayers for both pups, Caddy & you.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Both pups are still chugging along this morning and Caddy is continuing to do great. Here is a pic of them this morning, you can see how much smaller the little girl is


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh this sounds hopeful! Praying they continue to 'chug along'. :wub:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

For some reason, she looks a little better to me than she did before. Maybe it is because she is showing more coat. Continued prayers for them w/extra ones for our little girl baby.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so glad all is well and hope that it continues. rayer:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Stacy. I'm so glad that they are both holding on, and seem to be thriving. With your loving care (and Caddy's) they should be just fine. :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you for all of the updates and photos of the new babies. I'm glad to hear they are both still hanging on. I will say that in the new photos it looks like the girl has really improved...she doesn't look blue/purple any more. I hope that's a good sign.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:smootch: Wish I could kiss their little pink heads. :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh how precious! :wub: I hope they will continue to hang in there!! :grouphug:


----------



## puppas (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Stacy,
I feel so out of touch from you all. I had no idea until this moment about the babies. Here's a great big hug to go around your whole house from all of your SM friends. You are an amazing person Stacy. We all love you a ton! So keep lovin' those punkin's. I'm praying so hard for you right now. Big hugs for you and Marina. 
-Karen


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

The longer she hangs in there, the better chance she has! That girl is going to need one special name. Prayers continue to go out for all of you, Stacy. You must be completely exhausted by now. I can't believe just how tiny they are.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

HANG IN THERE LITTLE ONES :wub: :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Stacy -- it's an excellent sign that both puppies are still hanging in there.

I'm still praying that they both make it.

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I will pray that these bundles keep going strong :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I can really see how small the girl is next to her mommy's nipple, I have been praying for them


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

stacy sending huga and prayers :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweetness and Tessa say "Hang in there babies!!"

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Not a good update - the little girl passed away a few minutes ago. The boy is continuing to do well, eating and crawling around. He is nice and pink and gaining weight so here is hoping that he'll continue to be ok. 

Thank you everyone for your support!! *hugs you all*


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Stacy.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Aww Im sorry to hear the little girl didnt make it :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry. Poor Caddy. Motherhood hasn't been easy for her, has it? I pray her little boy survives.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so sorry. :smcry:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Stacy, I am oh so sorry. You did the best you could do for that little loved one. Hugs to you, Marina, and Caddy. 

Linda


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry :smcry:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh Stacy, I'm so sorry. I hope your little boy makes it. I can't even imagine how hard this has been for you and the family.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

so sorry stacy about the little girl - prayers that the little guy continues to thrive 



QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Apr 4 2009, 07:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757303


> Not a good update - the little girl passed away a few minutes ago. The boy is continuing to do well, eating and crawling around. He is nice and pink and gaining weight so here is hoping that he'll continue to be ok.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support!! *hugs you all*[/B]


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:shocked: Bless her tiny soul. She just wasn't ready for this ole' world. :wub: :wub: I'm so glad the brother is stronger and nursing and Caddy is alright. You must be worn out girl. Big hugs to you and a kiss for Marina.
Lovies...Dee :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: COME ON LITTLE BOY ,YOU WILL MAKE IT rayer: 

SO SORRY ABOUT THE LITTLE GIRL .


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Stacey, I'm so sorry to read this. I hope your baby boy will continue to improve. :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Stacy, I hate to hear that........I am so sorry! I hope and pray the little boy makes it!!! That is so sad.......she looked so cute with her little brother in the pictures!!!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

So sorry, Stacy... :bysmilie: :grouphug:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I am so sorry Stacy :smcry: 
Prayers for the little fellow rayer:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh I'm so sorry :smcry: 

Hang in there little boy baby :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I am so very sorry :grouphug:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

:smcry: I'm so sorry Stacy!!! Big hugs to you and Marina!!!! :grouphug: Praying that Caddy's baby boy continues to do thrive!!! rayer:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am so sorry. :bysmilie:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry: :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh, so sorry for the little girl. She was just too soon for this world.
I will hold special thoughts for that little boy. Sympathy going
out to you and your family. This has been a tough one.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :smcry: :smcry: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Aww poor little angel :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## lindad (Sep 17, 2008)

Stacy 
I am so sorry about your loss today. Sending hugs and prayers to you all,


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm so sorry, Stacy. Bless her little heart.

Rest In Peace Little One 

And yep, I'm crying with you, Stacy. I'm very sorry.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh!

Poor dear pups.

I am rooting for the little guy.

Caddy sure is a good mom!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

So sorry Stacy... :crying: :crying 2: :crying: I was SO hoping the little girl would make it. So glad the boy seems to be thriving.
XOXOXO from Lexie and Krystal


----------



## puppas (Feb 13, 2009)

Stacy,
Hugs to you and Marina. I'm sure you are exhausted. Kisses and prayers for her other baby.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I know you might not want to name him but,
Donovon means "Fighter" it's Celtic. Just a 
suggestion.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

Oh no...what a tragic story....at least heaven has three new little angel pups and you've still got an extremely strong little boy puppy! I have the feeling he is going to make it, that picture is just precious i can't wait to see more.....god bless x


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm so sorry :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i am so sorry stacy :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:grouphug: :smcry: :grouphug: Stacy I am so very sorry... you certainly have done all in your power to help her. RIP little one. :smcry:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I can't believe that I am just now seeing this
Oh Stacy, I am so very sorry to read about Caddy's 2 pups :crying: , but I pray that the boy will continue to grow strong :grouphug: very happy to read that Caddy is doing well ...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that. I'm praying that your little boy will hang on.

Hugs to you all!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Apr 4 2009, 06:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757303


> Not a good update - the little girl passed away a few minutes ago. The boy is continuing to do well, eating and crawling around. He is nice and pink and gaining weight so here is hoping that he'll continue to be ok.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support!! *hugs you all*[/B]



I am just reading this! I am so sorry. *hugs to you *


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry Stacy. :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about the little girl. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh, Stacy, what a time you've had. :grouphug: :grouphug: 

But it's good that the boy is still hanging in there. We're all sending prayers that he will continue to get stronger and stronger and survive his early birth.

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Stacy, 

I am so sorry to hear this horrible news, I am praying for Caddy and the little baby.... :grouphug:


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Apr 4 2009, 08:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757303


> Not a good update - the little girl passed away a few minutes ago. The boy is continuing to do well, eating and crawling around. He is nice and pink and gaining weight so here is hoping that he'll continue to be ok.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support!! *hugs you all*[/B]


I'm so sorry, Stacy.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Stacy I am so sorry for your loss. You must be on such an emotional roller coaster. I wish I could be there to give you a hug. Will keep you all in my prayers, especially Caddy and her little boy. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

So sorry to hwear about the little girl...I will pray that the liitle boy will continue to thrive rayer:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh, I'm so sorry about the little girl.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Apr 4 2009, 07:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757303


> Not a good update - the little girl passed away a few minutes ago. The boy is continuing to do well, eating and crawling around. He is nice and pink and gaining weight so here is hoping that he'll continue to be ok.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support!! *hugs you all*[/B]


So sorry Stacy. How is Caddy taking it? It sounds good for the boy. Keeping finger's and toes crossed and lots of prayer for him.

Tina


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Stacy, I am so sorry.  My prayers are continuing for the little boy. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Stacy :smcry: , but glad the little boy is hanging on, and hope Caddy is doing OK. :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Just checking how Caddy and baby boy are today.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I am so sorry you lost the little girl...........hope the little boy does well and improves with each passing day.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh gosh Stacy....I am so very sorry about the little girl. My heart goes out to you. 

Many prayers that the lil boy will continue to grow strong. :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

That is heartbreaking news. I'm so sorry. Rest in peace little one. How is Caddy doing?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Aww.. I am so sorry to hear about the passing of a pup... :crying 2: The little boy u said is strong and seems to be doing well... reminds me of my little kodie... he was the only one to survive in his litter as well. Hang in there... :grouphug: The remaining puppy is very special now... just like kodie is to me... he is my miracle baby! :heart:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Thank you again everybody for your wonderful words here!! :grouphug: 

The little boy pup continues to do well. He is nursing a little but I'm supplementing him also and he's starting to gain weight vs. losing. Tomorrow was Caddy's 'real' due date so I'm glad we got to this point! He is now 3.5 oz and is pretty strong. Caddy didn't even seem to notice that she was missing a baby, which I am sooo thankful for. That would have made me sad, watching her look around for her other pup. 

Bek asked me in chat the other night why I bred Caddy again knowing that she has had a hard time whelping in the past, so I just wanted to address that, in case other people were wondering the same thing.

Caddy's whelping issues are not because she is too small or has a pelvis that is too narrow (quite the opposite, in fact), but because once she starts labor, her contractions either stop or aren't strong enough to deliver the pups without intervention. I discussed this _at length_ with my vet before she was bred and he assured me that it was a more than reasonable plan to schedule a c-section around her due date, to avoid the uterine dystocia she has developed in the past, and it was fine to do a back-to-back breeding (which many breeders and vets recommend, rather than letting them skip). Her c-section was scheduled for today, actually.

The fact that she went into labor early this time is a completely unrelated (and unfortunate) issue. There was a deceased puppy in utero that got the ball rolling before it was time, and once again her contractions were insufficient to deliver the remaining pups, which was why she had an emergency c-section. This was her second one. Caddy has produced some nice puppies, which is why I even wanted to breed her again. I am showing a puppy from her first litter (Chowder) and a puppy from her second (Lois) and if all goes well with this little guy and he's a good representation of the breed, I will show him also, so I am definitely not breeding her to make any type of profit (quite the opposite, in fact!). 

So uh, just thought I'd clear that up, in case anybody was wondering.  
Here is the little guy today snoozing on mom. He's starting to look 'term' now (doesn't quite have the Friar Tuck hairloss thing going on top of head anymore)


















Now he just needs a name... I'm sure Marina will come up with one before too long. *nods*


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

stacy i am just so glad the little guy is doing so well,hugs .....jo

[attachment=50864uppyhug.jpg]


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Bless his little heart.He looks so much bigger in just a few days. :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Stacy, I'm so glad little boy seems to be doing well. Thank you so much for your explanation of why you bred Caddy again. I never had any doubt that you did what was best for Caddy, but the details help those of us who know nothing about breeding become a little more knowledgeable about the process, and what a difficult thing it is to be a good breeder. Hopefully, this little boy will grow up to be another big winner for you.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww.. he is just precious... :wub: thank u for the update!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I think you are doing a great job Stacy. Major *HUGS* to YOU!


----------



## Pamspamcayla (Feb 12, 2009)

That baby boy is looking so strong. Thank you for all the updates. I know you did everything you could to save that little girl.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Glad to hear the little boy is doing good....and that Caddy isn't mourning her loss.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

hugs to you and that sweet little baby boy and Caddy!!!! He nestles very well to his Mommy!!!!


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

What was the name Marina came up with for Lois before she was "Lois"? As I recall I think you had issues with the name  . Maybe you'd better "not" let her name this one  . Although if she named Lois that is a nice name, so she did good :Happy_Dance:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

So glad little Mr. No-name :wub: is still doing well - sounds like he's going to make it! Thanks much for the update and explanation!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh I am SO glad to hear that Tiny Tim (That's my name for him!) is doing well. He had a rough start, but wow, he looks great now.  I know Caddy is a fabulous mom and I am glad she is not looking for her other pup. I'm excited to see this little boy grow up.

Great job, Stacy, on taking care of your family so well. :aktion033: They are ALL beautiful. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Stacy -- he looks sooooooooooooooo much better than just 2 days ago. I'm glad to hear that he's beginning to gain weight.

Sometimes us humans don't realize how short the gestation period is for puppies (63 days), and because of how short it is, how important even 3 or 4 days can be.

As far as breeding Caddy is concerned -- one never knows when or if a female will run into problems when whelping. You can have had 2 or 3 litters with no problems and then -- oops something happens or just the opposite. Only God knows what will be in store when it's time for the litter to be delivered.

I just feel very sad for you and for Marina to have had to go through something like this again. I'm very happy, however, that Miss Caddy is doing well and that she didn't get upset about the little girl.

I once had to stay home from work because the dam accidentially lost one of her puppies (she had 4) - one died during birth as it was in the birth canal too long without oxygen and then this little one died the next day (I believe that she accidentially rolled on him). In any event, she still had 2 healthy puppies, but wouldn't stop looking for the one that had passed on. I couldn't get her to calm down and thought she would step on the remaining 2 so I had to work from home that day with her right next to me.

Anyway -- that was the last litter of Lhasas that I ever bred. So even after 30 years of breeding, things can and do happen. No one is to blame -- it's just natures way.

Hugs to you and Marina and continued prayers for the little boy.

:grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

He is looking great! I'm so glad to hear he's doing well. The prayers are still coming.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Stacy, I'm so sorry the little girl didn't make it  . But I'm glad the little boy is doing much better & gaining weight.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

thanks for the update. :grouphug: 

i'm so sorry the little girl didn't make it. :bysmilie: what a difficult time this must be for you.

i'm relieved the boy seems to be doing well. he is a miracle baby, for sure.  i hope he turns

out to be healthy _and_ show-quality. :biggrin: 

p.s. i can't wait to find out what marina names him, lol.

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Apr 6 2009, 10:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758184


> Thank you again everybody for your wonderful words here!! :grouphug:
> 
> The little boy pup continues to do well. He is nursing a little but I'm supplementing him also and he's starting to gain weight vs. losing. Tomorrow was Caddy's 'real' due date so I'm glad we got to this point! He is now 3.5 oz and is pretty strong. Caddy didn't even seem to notice that she was missing a baby, which I am sooo thankful for. That would have made me sad, watching her look around for her other pup.
> 
> ...


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Stacy thanks for the update. I am so happy that the little one is doing well. I will keep praying that it continues. He looks just darling with his hair coming in more. Hugs to all of you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

soooo glad baby boy is doing well :grouphug: he looks 100X better than in his last pics :wub: he's one tough little dude B)


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Praying that Caddy and baby boy continue to do well.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh he looks so precious, I just know he's going to be ok. Caddy your a wonderful mommy


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so very glad that things are continuing to go well for the little guy. I never thought for a second that you would do anything that was not responsible and certainly know that you are not breeding to make money. Shame on anyone who would think that after seeing your posts here, etc.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm glad to see that Tiny Tim and Mama Caddy are doing well. Is it too much to ask for daily photos for all his "aunties"?

Josie says: He's awfully little, but I love him already.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Apr 6 2009, 10:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758496


> I'm so very glad that things are continuing to go well for the little guy. I never thought for a second that you would do anything that was not responsible and certainly know that you are not breeding to make money. Shame on anyone who would think that after seeing your posts here, etc.[/B]


I agree, Sher. And Stacy, my continued prayers are with you, and the little one. I'm soooo happy he is doing well. 

Know we love you, girlfriend... :grouphug:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Here at my house we are all thinking of Puppy Boy, Mama Caddy and you!

Sending lots and lots of hugs :grouphug: and love :heart: 

This little boy is going to grow up like his other brothers, Chowder, Mateo and Frankie and his sis, Lois, 
to be beautiful in spirit, wonderful in temperament and excellent in health and quality!

Please, this Auntie needs daily pics!

Molti abbracci (many hugs) :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:heart: :cloud9: Can't ever get enough of puppy pictures!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww so sorry to hear about the little girl, how sad.

But its great to hear that th elittle boy is gaining weight and doing well. He is gorgeous.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Stacy thank you for the update of Tiny Tim, he looks so much better and what a little baby doll and i'm happy to hear that he's gaining weight.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Apr 7 2009, 11:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758496


> I'm so very glad that things are continuing to go well for the little guy. I never thought for a second that you would do anything that was not responsible and certainly know that you are not breeding to make money. Shame on anyone who would think that after seeing your posts here, etc.[/B]



For the record I wasn't implying Stacy was irresponsible or in it for profit. Why is it people can't ask a simple question without it being assumed they are getting attacked.

I just asked why... I know nothing of breeding and don't pretend to and Stacy was wonderful in telling me all about it and what went wrong etc etc, it was very interesting and my heart goes out to Stacy for all she has been through and to Caddie.

I wasn't judging anybody least of all Stacy.

Shame on people who read to much into posts and questions... Good to see the spirit of SM is still alive.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (bek74 @ Apr 7 2009, 09:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758936


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Apr 7 2009, 11:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758496





> I'm so very glad that things are continuing to go well for the little guy. I never thought for a second that you would do anything that was not responsible and certainly know that you are not breeding to make money. Shame on anyone who would think that after seeing your posts here, etc.[/B]



For the record I wasn't implying Stacy was irresponsible or in it for profit. Why is it people can't ask a simple question without it being assumed they are getting attacked.

I just asked why... I know nothing of breeding and don't pretend to and Stacy was wonderful in telling me all about it and what went wrong etc etc, it was very interesting and my heart goes out to Stacy for all she has been through and to Caddie.

I wasn't judging anybody least of all Stacy.

Shame on people who read to much into posts and questions... Good to see the spirit of SM is still alive.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Whoa... chill!!

I don't know what you are talking about. I didn't know you even were active here. I read her post quickly and was referring to her statement: "I am showing a puppy from her first litter (Chowder) and a puppy from her second (Lois) and if all goes well with this little guy and he's a good representation of the breed, I will show him also, so I am definitely not breeding her to make any type of profit (quite the opposite, in fact!). So uh, just thought I'd clear that up, in case anybody was wondering.  "


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (bek74 @ Apr 7 2009, 06:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758936


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Apr 7 2009, 11:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758496





> I'm so very glad that things are continuing to go well for the little guy. I never thought for a second that you would do anything that was not responsible and certainly know that you are not breeding to make money. Shame on anyone who would think that after seeing your posts here, etc.[/B]



For the record I wasn't implying Stacy was irresponsible or in it for profit. Why is it people can't ask a simple question without it being assumed they are getting attacked.

I just asked why... I know nothing of breeding and don't pretend to and Stacy was wonderful in telling me all about it and what went wrong etc etc, it was very interesting and my heart goes out to Stacy for all she has been through and to Caddie.

I wasn't judging anybody least of all Stacy.

Shame on people who read to much into posts and questions... Good to see the spirit of SM is still alive.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Bek, you actually posed a good question and one that I was more than happy to clear up. I would have asked the same question you did. I didn't think you were attacking me, like i said - it was a very valid question. 

Hopefully this wont' turn into anything! Please don't let it.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Apr 8 2009, 11:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758938


> QUOTE (bek74 @ Apr 7 2009, 09:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758936





> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Apr 7 2009, 11:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758496





> I'm so very glad that things are continuing to go well for the little guy. I never thought for a second that you would do anything that was not responsible and certainly know that you are not breeding to make money. Shame on anyone who would think that after seeing your posts here, etc.[/B]



For the record I wasn't implying Stacy was irresponsible or in it for profit. Why is it people can't ask a simple question without it being assumed they are getting attacked.

I just asked why... I know nothing of breeding and don't pretend to and Stacy was wonderful in telling me all about it and what went wrong etc etc, it was very interesting and my heart goes out to Stacy for all she has been through and to Caddie.

I wasn't judging anybody least of all Stacy.

Shame on people who read to much into posts and questions... Good to see the spirit of SM is still alive.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Whoa... chill!!

I don't know what you are talking about. I didn't know you even were active here. I read her post quickly and was referring to her statement: "I am showing a puppy from her first litter (Chowder) and a puppy from her second (Lois) and if all goes well with this little guy and he's a good representation of the breed, I will show him also, so I am definitely not breeding her to make any type of profit (quite the opposite, in fact!). So uh, just thought I'd clear that up, in case anybody was wondering.  "
[/B][/QUOTE]


Well Stacy commented on how I asked the question, then I see your post and Deb along side agreeing with you, so maybe next time read the whole post and realise it was just a simple question before posting your reply.

No body implied Stacy was irresponsible or breeding for profit so the " Shame on anyone" reply really wasn't warranted in my opinion.
I just think people are to quick to jump on their soap box to defend people who aren't even being attacked and that can cause tension.

JMO


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

QUOTE


> Bek, you actually posed a good question and one that I was more than happy to clear up. I would have asked the same question you did. I didn't think you were attacking me, like i said - it was a very valid question.
> 
> Hopefully this wont' turn into anything! Please don't let it.[/B]



Thanks Stacy, I will let it be. You are going through way to much for this to end with everyone jumping in on their soap box.
You know I wish you and your babies all the very very best :grouphug: :grouphug: and your little boy is in my prayers :grouphug:


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

Just catching up on reading & so sorry to hear little girl didn't make it. Poor thing. I am elated though the boy is alive & kicking. I had to snicker though when I saw him laying on his momma's stomach & all those "teats" to his avail! (If that's not the right word for them, sorry...that's what we called them.) There is no reason he shouldn't fatten up! He is just so precious. Thanks for the post...always fascinating to see the little babies!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:smcry: So sorry Stacy about the little girl.
Continued prayers and thoughts for you all :grouphug:


----------

